# got led 30 watts fixture????? enough for 55 gallon??



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You can't tell how much light you will get from a LED light fixture unless you know what LEDs are used, and whether or not it has an efficient LED driver. If, for example, the light fixture uses a resistor in series with each LED, the total fixture could use twice as much power as what the LEDs are using directly. And, the newer 3+ watt LEDs are much more efficient than old .06 watt LEDs.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

And remember wattage is only a measure of how much electrical energy this setup will use in one hour, it indicates nothing more.


----------



## posmlady (May 24, 2013)

Why does everyone say watts per gallon? I'm not at home yet, but still have the box for light, what should I look for on it?


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

posmlady said:


> Why does everyone say watts per gallon? I'm not at home yet, but still have the box for light, what should I look for on it?


Because of old habits and people not bothering updating their personal knowledge base. 

Long before PAR became the new standard there was no easy way for the average hobbyist to measure PAR, so the next best thing was to use wattage. People knew that higher wattage bulbs put out more light and more of the right wavelengths of light plants need. If there had been an easy way to measure PAR in previous decades the watts per gallon rule would never have been. Shall we talk about PUR?


----------



## posmlady (May 24, 2013)

Ok here is what it says 30 watt
Ultra safe 12v
Total lumens 2000
Up to 50,000 hrs
96 6500k white leds
48 rgb full-spectrum leds

So is that ok for a 55.gallon?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

2000 lumens seems rather meh for a 55 gal. I don't think this is anywhere near high-light. One could squeeze 4-5X that amount of light and it'd still be manageable.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Xiaozhuang said:


> 2000 lumens seems rather meh for a 55 gal. I don't think this is anywhere near high-light. One could squeeze 4-5X that amount of light and it'd still be manageable.


Lumens isn't useful as an indication either. Lumen tells the consumer how bright this light will appear. A 2000 lumen green emitting light at 555nm will appear very bright yet because it lacks blue and red light will have virtually non existent PAR usefulness. On the other hand red/blue grow lights appear dim, but have very high PAR usefulness.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

posmlady said:


> I've read several places this is enough for high light plants in my 55 gallon. However my anubis seem to be getting see through leaves? I'm also having an issue with algae growing on leaves of plants. What should I do? My nitrates are still a bit high to get fish. Should I get some snails?


I think I listed some books for you to read. Have you bought any books on aquatic plant keeping yet?


----------



## posmlady (May 24, 2013)

I have not bought any books this light has different settings, and has red green blue and white colors. I usually keep it on the full spectrum. How do you figure out par? I just noticed today my banana plants are also having leaves thinning?


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

Just as a quick question, what brand/light fixture is this LED light?

EDIT:

I dug through all of your old posts and figured out which light fixture you have. You have the Current USA Freshwater LED+ Fixture, which should put you between 21-28 PAR for a 55 gallon tank (21 inch height). Most people would consider this low-light. With it, you should be able to grow most low-light plants and maybe some medium-light plants.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

posmlady said:


> I have not bought any books this light has different settings, and has red green blue and white colors. I usually keep it on the full spectrum. How do you figure out par? I just noticed today my banana plants are also having leaves thinning?


To figure out PAR you'd have to get that info from someone or from some credible source or buy a PAR meter and measure it. Books
A good book and an old book that got me started is *
*The Optimum Aquarium*. 

Another good book is*.* 
*
ECOLOGY of the PLANTED AQUARIUM*
A Practical Manual and Scientific
Treatise for the Home Aquarist
 Third Edition (2013)  by Diana Walstad

Other books 
*AQUARIUM PLANTS* by Christel Kasselmann​
*Dynamic Aquaria* ​(Third Edition)Building and Restoring Living Ecosystems


Peruse this site. http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/

*** If you purchase this book ignore the part about undergravel heating cables.


----------



## rstampa (Jan 29, 2017)

*Is my LED light bright enough for my 65gal freshwater tank?*



posmlady said:


> I've read several places this is enough for high light plants in my 55 gallon. However my anubis seem to be getting see through leaves? I'm also having an issue with algae growing on leaves of plants. What should I do? My nitrates are still a bit high to get fish. Should I get some snails?


I've been reading all sorts of treads on LED lights and planted aquarium. And the more I read the more I'm confused.
Perhaps you can help me on this subject. I have a "Koval Inc 129 LED Aquarium Light with Extendable Brackets, 36-Inch to 43-Inch" on my 65 gal aquarium. I have planted a verity of plants and I'm also using CO2 pressure tank. Is this light enough to grown my plants successfully or do I need to find a better light source?

Here are the specs of the lamp:

White LEDs: 110pcs (8000K,0.5w)
Blue LEDs: 9pcs (460nm, 0.1W)
Pink LEDs: 4pcs (465nm, 0.5W)
Red LEDs: 4pcs (625nm, 0.5W)
Green LEDs: 2pcs (500nm, 0.5W)
Adapter Power: Input:100-240V 1.0A, Output:12V 2.6A
Size of One Extendable Bracket: 10-3/4"L x 4-1/4"W x 1"H

I would appricate any advice you could give me.
Overall Size of Light: 36-1/2"L x 5"W x 1-1/4"H


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

Bit of a necro post here, you might be better off posting this as a new question



rstampa said:


> I've been reading all sorts of treads on LED lights and planted aquarium. And the more I read the more I'm confused.
> Perhaps you can help me on this subject. I have a "Koval Inc 129 LED Aquarium Light with Extendable Brackets, 36-Inch to 43-Inch" on my 65 gal aquarium. I have planted a verity of plants and I'm also using CO2 pressure tank. Is this light enough to grown my plants successfully or do I need to find a better light source?
> 
> Here are the specs of the lamp:
> ...


----------

